# The ole Fluid Change Speech...



## frtaylor9 (Mar 19, 2012)

Well the names Mitchell AKA frtaylor9. First of all I want to start out saying I'm new to the world of GTO's as I have just purchased my first only a week ago & learning as I go...got a lot accomplished with it so far, and I am glad to be apart of the forum.

I pretty much got it down on the rules & no no's of a forum kinda like the this post is a sure bet repeat, as I have searched deliberately for a answer. But I can't get a clear one.

The car has just over 65,000 miles was garage kept and basically flawless, but I was looking for a proper fluid change in both the rear diff and manual tranny, I have read a lot about it on here through search forums, I see DEXIII, Syncromesh, and all different brands. (reg dex, amsoil, rp, castrol, mobil, gm, pennzoil, lucas... exc.)

I got the fluid change process down...

Just what 2 fluids work best in the rear diff and tranny that have been proven?

Thanks guys Help me put this topic to rest.:cool


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I changed my fluids at about 45k miles. Used RP Syncromesh in the trans and MaxGear in the diff. It was fine. Didn't feel any better or worse then the OEM stuff. The diff fluid didn't last too long before my clunk came back so I swaped again but used the cheap crap from AutoZone that had FM in it... it was fine for 10k miles before I sold the car. I personally don't think it really matters unless you doing tons of track days. I won't spend $20 a qt on fluids ever again though.

Amsoil is probally the best though.


----------



## frtaylor9 (Mar 19, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> I changed my fluids at about 45k miles. Used RP Syncromesh in the trans and MaxGear in the diff. It was fine. Didn't feel any better or worse then the OEM stuff. The diff fluid didn't last too long before my clunk came back so I swaped again but used the cheap crap from AutoZone that had FM in it... it was fine for 10k miles before I sold the car. I personally don't think it really matters unless you doing tons of track days. I won't spend $20 a qt on fluids ever again though.
> 
> Amsoil is probally the best though.


Thanks dude..at least I got some input, I appreciate your time...I'll remember not to drop too much cash on fluids when I get some as long as it meets GM specs I'm good. I think I'm gonna roll with Lucas ATF in the tranny, as I have read some good reviews on from other goat owners. about 7-8 bucks a quart...

Thanks again bro.


----------

